# Scenario: Meat in the freezer



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Let's say you just went grocery shopping and your freezer is filled with meat when the SHTF happened. 
No power, too. No generator.

You can't possibly eat all the meat. What do you do?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Make a lot of jerky ? Did I win ? Lol !


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Turn it into jerky old school. You could salt cure it. You could smoke it. Can it. No need for electric when there is fire.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Make a lot of jerky ? Did I win ? Lol !


Lol u beat me


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

"Can" as much as possible, jerky and have a great big barbecue.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you have canning supplies?

How much of it is hamburger?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> Do you have canning supplies?
> 
> How much of it is hamburger?


None of mine is ground. I like to grind my own or buy it fresh ground, never frozen.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is an already planned scenario, long term loss of power, meats would be processed out of freezer ASAP while running genset to keep cool. 
Jerk some, run most through a meat grinder then run through canning operation, no electricity required for either.
Give the dogs a nice treat of the lower quality stuff, then BBQ the remainder.
I have three gensets.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

can or dry as jerky. Cooked meat will last longer so cook away. It could buy you a couple more days.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> Do you have canning supplies?
> 
> How much of it is hamburger?


No, I don't have canning supplies, no dehydrator.

Let's say about 10 lbs will be hamburger.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Buy a generator. They are cheap. Have enough fresh gas on hand to keep the freezers rolling until you can eat, share then can or turn the balance into jerky. You might also consider trading some for other stuff you might not have acquired.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

charito said:


> No, I don't have canning supplies, no dehydrator.
> 
> Let's say about 10 lbs will be hamburger.


hope you like sloppy joes and spaghetti

Here is the real deal.. if power goes off and your freezer is a chest style you have some time.. if it is a standup model... you have less time

you need to eat, smoke, jerk, or can as much as you are able - or toss it away

we had a freezer go bad one time.. it was a week before we noticed and I went down to clean it out... not much worse then spoiled pork and chicken. Wife asked if i want help, I told her no, no sense two people gagging


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

charito said:


> No, I don't have canning supplies, no dehydrator.
> 
> Let's say about 10 lbs will be hamburger.


Dang it, Charito; get a generator!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Two hundred dollars. One twenty five on generator, forty dolls a worth of box fans and filters, spices, jars. You can charge to freezer, and make Box fan jerky at the same time. Oh, maybe more, for the jars and cooker, but can on open fire.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

We aim to get a generator.....but unfortunately, we're on a tight budget right now. The 40-yearl old washing machine just conked out, so we had to get another one.


----------



## Viking (Aug 25, 2013)

Wouldn't a new machine be a better alternative?


Sent from my iPhone so pardon any autocorrect bollocks


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ahhh!!! We learned the hard way a few years ago! We are meat hoarders! Lol Our freezer took a shit on us and we didn't catch it for a few days! I cried as we threw prime steak away. 
Never again!! Never!!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

charito said:


> Let's say you just went grocery shopping and your freezer is filled with meat when the SHTF happened.
> No power, too. No generator.
> 
> You can't possibly eat all the meat. What do you do?


I have several cases of jars here at all times. I'd just can it all, or as much as possible rather than seeing any of it go to waste. If I have some that cannot be canned, I'd cook it up, eat as much as I can, and feed the dogs well.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Mish said:


> Ahhh!!! We learned the hard way a few years ago! We are meat hoarders! Lol Our freezer took a shit on us and we didn't catch it for a few days! I cried as we threw prime steak away.
> Never again!! Never!!


They need to make some type of an alarm to notify you when your freezer pukes.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

https://www.acurite.com/digital-freezer-refrigerator-thermometer-with-temperature-alarms-00986.html

This is just one of many available. Many cost less. Cheap insurance. And, of course, having said that.....I don't have one.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I have read that another option for saving meat in an emergency is to unwrap and cover the meat in a 20% salt solution. Does anyone know if that would be effective?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I dont keep a lot of things frozen. I prefer to keep them in other methods like canned dried or raw as in flour and rice. 

Quinoia should be on everyones long term stores list. Costly but the only complete protein in the plant kingdom and calorie rich to boot.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

My stand up freezer has an alarm, but the chest doesn't so I bought these. They run on aaa batteries and I glance at them at least 2 times a day. They have saved my bacon a couple of times as the kids bumped a cord on a freezer came unplugged, I caught it before it was a problem. An alarm would be nice, but the price was right on these from amazon.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Salting, especially of meat, is an ancient preservation technique. The salt draws out moisture and creates an environment inhospitable to bacteria. If salted in cold weather (so that the meat does not spoil while the salt has time to take effect), salted meat can last for years.


----------

